# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  تغییر رشته به تجربی

## alireza378

سلام 
دانش آموز سوم ریاضی هستم
معدل ترم اولم 19.83 و میانگین تراز قلمچی 6800
میخواستم ببینم اگر تغییر رشته بدم به تجربی میتونم از پس زیست شناسی سه سال بر بیام؟
سختی زیست در چه حده؟ در حد حسابان و هندسه؟
میگن زیست حفظیه راست میگن؟ من حفظیاتم خوب نیست و در دروس محاسبه ای و استدلالی  بهترم
و لطفا بگید چجوری زیست سال سوم و دوم را بخونم

----------


## parnia-sh

بیا تجربی
این معدل واین تراز یعنی اینکه شما واقعن تواناییش رو دارین پس مطمعن باشین از پسش برمیاین..درمورد زیست نگران نباشید..تابستونم با یه برنامه مناسب میتونین به راحتی بخونید.من داخل مدرسه فرزانگان هستم و یعنی مثلن بچه ها زیستشون خوبه..اما میانگینشون تو قلم چی۳۰هس.پس شما میتونین خودتون رو بهش برسونین..نه اونقدر حفظی نیست بیشتر باید درکش کنین..برای آموزش هم میتونین از فیلم های صنعت شریف آقای پازوکی استفاده کنین..الانم میتونین یه کار کنین دروس فیزیک و شیمی به خصوص شیمی رو قوی کنین تا خرداداینجوری شمااز نظر این دو درس جلو هستین.بازم سوالی داشتین بپرسین :Yahoo (1): موفق‌باشین

----------


## TheBadCat

اصلا جنس سختی حسابان و هندسه با زیست فرق میکنه
تو ریاضیات تو یه مطلب رو یه بار شاید به سختی بفهمی ولی بعدش دیگه مرور چندانی نیاز نداری
تو زیست فهم شاید ساده تر باشه ولی مرور خیلی بیشتری نیاز داره، در واقع چند بار خوندنش اصل خوندنشه.
البته زیست حفظیات بی درو پیکر خیلی نداره همشون با یه زنجیره ای از مفاهیم درگیرن ولی خب ریزه کاری هایی که ازش تست طرح میشه مرور زیادی میخواد.
توی تابستون هم با یه برنامه خوب میتونی جفت پایه هاش رو خوب بخونی

----------


## a.z.s

> سلام 
> دانش آموز سوم ریاضی هستم
> معدل ترم اولم 19.83 و میانگین تراز قلمچی 6800
> میخواستم ببینم اگر تغییر رشته بدم به تجربی میتونم از پس زیست شناسی سه سال بر بیام؟
> سختی زیست در چه حده؟ در حد حسابان و هندسه؟
> میگن زیست حفظیه راست میگن؟ من حفظیاتم خوب نیست و در دروس محاسبه ای و استدلالی  بهترم
> و لطفا بگید چجوری زیست سال سوم و دوم را بخونم


سلام
شما با این تراز فکر نکنم تو ریاضی و فیزیک و شیمی تجربی انچنان مشکلی داشته باشید (البته تراز های ریاضی معمولا از تجربی بیشتره و اینو تو تجربی باید حدود 6500 در نظر بگیرید ) ولی زیست قضیش فرق داره 
اصلا تا حالا زیست خوندی؟ سوالشو دیدی؟ تصمیمت قطعیه؟
به نظر من اول یکی دو تا فصل از زیست بخون و سوالاشو ببین و ببین اگه باهات سازگاره بیا تجربی 
کسایی که مثل تو سوم تغییر رشته دادن و اومدن تجربی رو میشناسم که الان دانشگاه ایران پزشکی میخونه ولی باید خیلیل خوب و فشرده بخونی و امیدوارم موفق بشی

----------


## amirdostaneh

> بیا تجربی
> این معدل واین تراز یعنی اینکه شما واقعن تواناییش رو دارین پس مطمعن باشین از پسش برمیاین..درمورد زیست نگران نباشید..تابستونم با یه برنامه مناسب میتونین به راحتی بخونید.من داخل مدرسه فرزانگان هستم و یعنی مثلن بچه ها زیستشون خوبه..اما میانگینشون تو قلم چی۳۰هس.پس شما میتونین خودتون رو بهش برسونین..نه اونقدر حفظی نیست بیشتر باید درکش کنین..برای آموزش هم میتونین از فیلم های صنعت شریف آقای پازوکی استفاده کنین..الانم میتونین یه کار کنین دروس فیزیک و شیمی به خصوص شیمی رو قوی کنین تا خرداداینجوری شمااز نظر این دو درس جلو هستین.بازم سوالی داشتین بپرسینموفق‌باشین



wala to madrese ma 30 nemizandan zire 70 nadashte 

madrese ma kasai ke ghalam miran

hala shomma ro nemidonam koja mirid

----------


## parnia-sh

> wala to madrese ma 30 nemizandan zire 70 nadashte 
> 
> madrese ma kasai ke ghalam miran
> 
> hala shomma ro nemidonam koja mirid



واقعن؟ :Yahoo (22): 
بچه های ما خیلی خوب بزنن60-70
البته به دبیرهم هست.
فکر کنم دبیرخوبی دارین :Yahoo (94):

----------


## -AMiN-

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط alireza378


سلام 
دانش آموز سوم ریاضی هستم
معدل ترم اولم 19.83 و میانگین تراز قلمچی 6800
میخواستم ببینم اگر تغییر رشته بدم به تجربی میتونم از پس زیست شناسی سه سال بر بیام؟
سختی زیست در چه حده؟ در حد حسابان و هندسه؟
میگن زیست حفظیه راست میگن؟ من حفظیاتم خوب نیست و در دروس محاسبه ای و استدلالی  بهترم
و لطفا بگید چجوری زیست سال سوم و دوم را بخونم


من خودم تغییر رشته دادم
زیست یاد گرفتنش راحته
یعنی درمقابل حسابان و دیف چیزی نیس*

----------

